# Substatute for 1N5232 Diode  Building A Valhalla



## copperhead (Sep 5, 2019)

Just looking for a sub for this 1N5232  in this Valhalla build & hoping i have something in my stash  . any help would be gladly appreciated .Thanks


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 5, 2019)

1N5232 is a 5.6V zener.  Equivalents are:
1N752
1N4734
Happy hunting.


----------



## copperhead (Sep 6, 2019)

I wonder if 1N4734   will be a sub .


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 6, 2019)

copperhead said:


> I wonder if 1N4734   will be a sub .


that's what Tayda carries as a 5.6 Zener .....


----------



## copperhead (Sep 6, 2019)

So it`s a substatute for the 1N5232 ?    Both are 5.6v , differences are  . the 1N5232  are 500mv & the IN4734  are 1watt  .


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 6, 2019)

copperhead said:


> So it`s a substatute for the 1N5232 ?    Both are 5.6v , differences are  the 1N5232  are 500mv & the IN4734 1watt  .


that I'm not sure ..... I'm not electrically savvy enough to make that call ...


----------



## copperhead (Sep 6, 2019)

If 500mv or 1v is just the load rating of the diode or how much current it can handle it's not really important for this application . so we may be good . but please chime in if you know for sure .


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 6, 2019)

1N4734 is a viable sub.  I mis-typed my earlier post (now corrected).  The wattage rating doesn't matter in this circuit, as long as the part fits on the board.  These will.


----------



## copperhead (Sep 6, 2019)

Thank you Sir .


----------



## Kroars (Mar 1, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> 1N4734 is a viable sub.  I mis-typed my earlier post (now corrected).  The wattage rating doesn't matter in this circuit, as long as the part fits on the board.  These will.


Awesome! Just helped me when I realized I didn’t have a 1n5232, but plenty 1n4734a’s!


----------

